# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  No such thing as a stupid question?

## JohnNJ

Whoever said there's no such thing as a stupid question has never visited the Ball Python Owners group on Facebook.

Happy Easter!

----------

_OsirisRa32_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## CptJack

Pft.  Everywhere.

"Can they eat crickets?"

"They don't have teeth, right?"

"Why can't you just feed them fruits/vegetables/prepared food/not rodents?"

"You know those things get 15 feet long, don't you?"

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Pft.  Everywhere.
> 
> "Can they eat crickets?"
> 
> "They don't have teeth, right?"
> 
> "Why can't you just feed them fruits/vegetables/prepared food/not rodents?"
> 
> "You know those things get 15 feet long, don't you?"


Ya those 15 foot long ball pythons are a real hassle. Always in their hides.

And the amount of veggies they eat is insane!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## CptJack

Veggies, nothing! You wouldn't believe how expensive that many crickets is!

----------


## whatsherface

My bps are so picky. Do you know how it is to find enough organic kale for a 15 foot snake? Then you have to chew it for the snake because otherwise they have to gum it, seeing as they no teeth.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Archimedes

> My bps are so picky. Do you know how it is to find enough organic kale for a 15 foot snake? Then you have to chew it for the snake because otherwise they have to gum it, seeing as they no teeth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


And kale is tough to chew to begin with! They're such expensive pets, mine need to take a bath in draught beer at least once a day to keep them from being thirsty...

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (04-20-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## Tarzan152

LMMFAO!!!..  

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk

----------


## whatsherface

> And kale is tough to chew to begin with! They're such expensive pets, mine need to take a bath in draught beer at least once a day to keep them from being thirsty...
> 
> Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk


And they always need those crazy obscure microbrews. Picky bastards. (Try gentle pulsing the kale in a food processor. Not too much though or its too smooth and they won't eat it except through a crazy straw.)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## KING JAMES

> And they always need those crazy obscure microbrews. Picky bastards. (Try gentle pulsing the kale in a food processor. Not too much though or its too smooth and they won't eat it except through a crazy straw.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I think your problem lies in the crazy straw. What color do you use? If you are using any color other than red it effects their ocular stimulation levels and causes a chemical reaction that makes them unable to process smooth kale...smooth kale is much more nutritious than regular chopped kale. Anyone not using a red crazy straw to feed their 15 foot toothless ball python smooth kale every 17th minute of every 13th hour is guilty of animal abuse and should not be able to own a snake. I know a guy who breeds his pythons and went to school for snakes that told me this and he knows more than all of you.

----------

_Archimedes_ (04-20-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (04-20-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## JohnNJ

You guys have not even scratched the surface.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk

----------


## Montypython696

Hmm I always thought my pythons were strictly rodent eaters. My god man, I must be some sort of monster for not feeding them properly.

----------


## CptJack

> You guys have not even scratched the surface.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Well, share! At least then we can make fun of the painful stupidity and laugh instead of cry.

----------


## satomi325

Mine are really high maintenance. They demand that their greens be served with a touch of vinaigrette and candied walnuts right on their hot rock and UV light.

Not to mention they get lonely if they aren't housed together in a group of at least 5 or more.

----------

_Archimedes_ (04-20-2014),DooLittle (04-20-2014),_OsirisRa32_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## KING JAMES

> Mine are really high maintenance. They demand that their greens be served with a touch of vinaigrette and candied walnuts right on their hot rock and UV light.
> 
> Not to mention they get lonely if they aren't housed together in a group of at least 5 or more.


But they dont like big spaces so make sure you keep your group in a 40 breeder. They love to hug other snakes.

----------


## BrandiR

15 minutes in the freezer would curb all of this negative behavior.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Archimedes

I find that taking them for good long energetic walks helps to work out the behavior as well. They're surprisingly well behaved off the leash, and mine's favorite fetch toy is a frisbee. Try tiring them out next time.

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## Doggey75

> 15 minutes in the freezer would curb all of this negative behavior.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


This is true in a dark way lol

----------


## JohnNJ

Just join that group and you'll see.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk

----------


## Morris Reese

I can't get mine to eat kale. I have tried and tried!!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-20-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-05-2014)

----------


## vangarret2000

It's funny when people have learned about something and then think everyone else is dumb for not knowing what they know.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-05-2014),_OsirisRa32_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## CptJack

> It's funny when people have learned about something and then think everyone else is dumb for not knowing what they know.


You know, if we weren't talking about people who OWN BP, you'd have a point.

But we are. 

And frankly, owning an animal without knowing the basics like size, housing, and what and it eats?  There's really no excuse for that.  Working out how much, things like needing a thermostat or exactly temperatures and formulas, whatever - that's fine, and reasonable and the learning curve.  Not working out that it eats rodents, needs heat,  and doesn't grow to be 15 feet long and has teeth? 

No.  That's just ridiculous.

----------

_Doggey75_ (04-20-2014),SouthernVaper (04-21-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> You know, if we weren't talking about people who OWN BP, you'd have a point.
> 
> But we are. 
> 
> And frankly, owning an animal without knowing the basics like size, housing, and what and it eats?  There's really no excuse for that.  Working out how much, things like needing a thermostat or exactly temperatures and formulas, whatever - that's fine, and reasonable and the learning curve.  Not working out that it eats rodents, needs heat,  and doesn't grow to be 15 feet long and has teeth? 
> 
> No.  That's just ridiculous.


Dude, they don't have teeth. I read it online. And I'm a male model.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-05-2014)

----------


## vangarret2000

> You know, if we weren't talking about people who OWN BP, you'd have a point.
> 
> But we are. 
> 
> And frankly, owning an animal without knowing the basics like size, housing, and what and it eats?  There's really no excuse for that.


I think one great excuse is people get fed bad info all the time. Someone could easily get a pet and think they were told/learned how to properly care for it but have the wrong info. That wouldn't necessarily mean it's their fault they don't know how to care for it. They might have just been taught wrong and need to learn the proper way which could lead to them asking questions that seem dumb to people that already know the answers. This situation could apply to BP owners.

----------


## OsirisRa32

I LOVE IT when brand new owners buy them...dont have a fracking CLUE what they are doing and then post on that FB group....or the most common question is "what is this?".....


Best of all is when they swear they know what they are doing...pull the whole "its not mine its my friends and here's whats wrong" card.....or get SUPER butthurt about the correct advice being given on there and rage delete the post just because they dont want to be told they are wrong.

----------


## FireStorm

Here is my take...if someone is asking questions even though they could research on their own, I'm happy to help as long as they are willing to learn. Would it be better if they figured everything out before they got the snake? Sure, but I figure it is too late now, and telling them off isn't going to help anything. Ultimately the snake will suffer. Some of the people I have helped with basic questions have turned into customers, too, so I imagine the help was appreciated. 

On the other hand, if the person has an attitude, then, there is only so much you can do.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Not only are there stupid questions, but this group also wreaks of this "holier-than-though" attitude. Its like I can't make an informal and fun post without some royal nerd crapping on my parade.
For one, I was never complaining or asking for advice. It was a general comment, (or a funny, relatable post) and I wasn't asking for what works better in their experience or how they could make my situation any "better." _(Not that it was even bad in the first place.)_
Those particular people just post as if everyone's a noob and with high prejudice.

----------

